# FYI for dogs out of Philadelphia (PA) shelter



## mychance (Oct 22, 2007)

I was talking with another SASRA volunteer and she asked me to share some of our group's experience with the kennel cough (we call it PACCA-tella) that comes with so many dogs out of the city shelter. 

"Sulfamethoxazole and trimethoprim (Bactrim) works really well on the Philadelphia ACC strain of kennel cough and is much cheaper than most antibiotics."


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks for the info. Lucy did not seem to improve on the doxycycline the shelter sent her home with. She seemed to do well on the Baytril (or the infection ran its course). Good to know about the Bactrim.


----------



## mychance (Oct 22, 2007)

Glad to hear it she's doing well. Most of them seem to get through it okay, but over the last few years we've had a couple cases escalate to pneumonia and it's been very scary for everyone. 

With the outbreak of strep zoo the shelter has been really tuned in to watching for any signs of infection these days.


----------

